# Perfect bindings for an all jib board?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You say you're and advanced rider but don't know that EST only fits on Burton ICS? Hmmm

I ride 2 sets of Flows. They're my choice for Jibsticks to be honest. Try M9SE's or for overall softness Quattros.

For 2 strap love my jib picks were Flux DS30s, K2 Nationals, Raiden Zero's, or Salomon Arcades.


----------



## tanpatnode (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you! I guess I don't have the intelligence of a "advanced rider". It's been almost 4 years since i've actually wanted to add on to my snowboard collection and apparently none of that previous knowledge has carried over. I will look into those that you recommended. Do you have any complaints about the Flows? I've ridden them before but I have yet to ride this new board so everything is going to feel different. Thanks again!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

No complaints. I only own two strap cause they were free and I like to switch things up. Two straps are better in pow too.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Rome Mob, Flux DMCC


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

K you just posted a jib binding, and a freeride binding...

Mobs weren't good enough to get my vote. Their ankle strap had too much give, even for a jib binding, it made them a little uncomfortable. K2 Indy's over Mobs for that price point.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree on the Indy's I kinda blanked for a second, meant the DS30. I also forgot the Mobs STILL AREN'T IN!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

There it is. Yeah DS30's are a good JIB binding. Everyone seems to be expecting them to be a little beffier than TT30's, like they sit between the TT30 and SF45. When to me they sat between the RK30 and TT30. At least that's what I felt having ridden all 5 (including DS45's, they shouldn't have killed that one, one of my favorite bindings).

Why so angry about Mob's if you agree that Indy's are better? Get Indy's??? or Salomon Arcades???


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

am i the only one who doesnt like a super flexible bindings?

even for a jib stick i really wouldnt want the flexy feel. My bindings broke on the mountain last year and i grabbed some burton freestyles just because their selection was so damn weak and i needed something quick. mannnnn i couldnt stand them.

this year i got a park pickle and threw some GNU Choices on it. 

am i alone in this preference?


----------



## tanpatnode (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone ridden a pair of Unions before? I've heard from peers they're pretty decent.
evo.com has 20% off all their outlet stuff and they have a 2011 pair of Flow NXT-AT which you would end up getting for $150 after discount. Just thought id through that out there.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Nivek said:


> There it is. Yeah DS30's are a good JIB binding. Everyone seems to be expecting them to be a little beffier than TT30's, like they sit between the TT30 and SF45. When to me they sat between the RK30 and TT30. At least that's what I felt having ridden all 5 (including DS45's, they shouldn't have killed that one, one of my favorite bindings).
> 
> Why so angry about Mob's if you agree that Indy's are better? Get Indy's??? or Salomon Arcades???


If anything I would get the 390 Boss. I just like buying Rome when it comes to board and bindings. Call me a fanboy I don't care. :laugh:


----------

